# i want to make fruit leather, but i don't have a dehydrator!



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

could i use baking sheets and a 250-degree oven? any good tips? thanks!


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2005)

I don't know for sure, but I would be very surprised if you could not. I would think you would want to line the baking sheet with either a silpat or wax paper or umm I am blanking out on the other paper that is impregnated with silicone or something. I would turn the oven to the lowest temp you can get.


----------



## PA Baker (Jan 25, 2005)

GB, I think you're thinking of parchment paper.  That's what I'd use.  I'd worry that wax paper would impart a "crayoney" taste.


----------



## GB (Jan 25, 2005)

Yes that is exactly what I was thinking. Thanks PA Baker! Yeah you are right, wax paper would be a poor choice!


----------



## Darkstream (Jan 25, 2005)

YOU WANT TO MAKE FRUIT LEATHER????

i would just like to be able to get it edible.


----------



## luvs (Jan 25, 2005)

GB said:
			
		

> I don't know for sure, but I would be very surprised if you could not. I would think you would want to line the baking sheet with either a silpat or wax paper or umm I am blanking out on the other paper that is impregnated with silicone or something. I would turn the oven to the lowest temp you can get.



thanks, geebs. BTW, it's parchment paper.


----------



## Alix (Feb 12, 2005)

Hey luvs, how did it go?


----------

